# Kuala Lumpur , Malaysia



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Best Of Kuala Lumpur , Malaysia ( A-Must-See ! )*


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Kuala Lumpur International Airport*


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Urban Transportation*


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Colonial Buildings*








[/IMG]


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

really nice city,clean and modern


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Sunway City*


----------



## Alfa (Feb 26, 2005)

Nice place. Stupid cityname.

Is it the biggist city in Malaysia?


----------



## Brett (Oct 26, 2004)

Asian cities never cease to amaze me!


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Kuala Lumpur Night Life*

*Club Zouk*





































*Bliss Bitro*










*Club Nouvo*



















*Espanda*










*Thai Club Bistro*










*BintangWalk*














































*Aero*










*Emporium*



















-------------------------------

*Gay Club Party @ Zouk *


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Nice pictures


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

Nice photos. KL is cool....


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Kuala Lumpur Asia Fashion Week*


----------



## big W (Oct 10, 2003)

Yes brings back some memories. KL is great.


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

> Nice place. Stupid cityname.



ehhh .. your city "Kaprijke " doesn't sound intelligent at all !! ... , so please do not offend anyone .. !


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Royal Malaysia Police Vehicle*


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

xzmattzx said:


> kuala lumpur looks like a beautiful city.


Thanks! 
:cheers:


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

Amazing, awesome.. actually I am falling short of words to praise 

Yesterday I was mesmerized by Singapore and Hongkong pictures, and today this one..

Kuala Lumpur, Singapore, Hongkong, Tokyo, Seoul, Shanghai.. so many modern cities to visit in Asia!!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Just an incredible city...nothing to say...blows my mind ....:eek2:


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Telekom Tower*


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^^^This is truly an awesome building....KL really rocks all the way !!


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Berjaya Times Square*

..


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Berjaya Times Square*


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*F1 Grand Prix ~ Kuala Lumpur*


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Aquaria @ KLCC*


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

One of the best cities!


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*A Historic Glance of The Past*

Photography By Forumer Bobdikl


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Bangsar Road*


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

Photography by Forumer Bren


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

looks like a really cool city. Some of those older buildings are beautiful.


----------



## jonknee (Dec 5, 2005)

Excellent shots. I need to make it out to KL. My father has been several times and has only had good things to say.


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

By Forumer Bren


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Some nice buildings!


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Asian Heritage Row - Restoration Projects*


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

I like the city, looks very very nice


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Love this city , KL twin towers are impressive !


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*The Famous Twins*


----------



## urban_phx (Apr 13, 2006)

nice city :cheers:


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Great looking city!


----------



## Leeigh (Nov 8, 2003)

love KL...the greens makes it pleasant and good value for money and your safety! safe city to roam around, convenient and with english widely spoken...not a hassle.


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Asian Heritage Row ~ KL's Newest Trendy Spot*


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Asian Heritage Row*


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Asian Heritage Row ~ The Wine Room*


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Pics from Forumer Lastresorter ~*


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Asian Heritage Row ~ Bar SaVanh*


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

KL looks cool.


----------



## skyscraperboy (Nov 1, 2006)

love kl


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

very vibrant! kay:


----------



## olisa (Nov 6, 2006)

great pics what of sex pics


----------

